# The amazing difference between growbox and outdoor patio growing.



## Veedom (Sep 22, 2021)

I was gifted two OG Kush feminised seeds which I germinated in moist tissue as per usual.
After a few days both sprouted and were planted in tiny tubs of soil.
Now comes the interesting part. Once about two inches tall, one plant went into a patio plant container for outdoor growth and
the other into the growbox.
The two pics show what has happened over a  ten day period.


----------

